# Favorite movie of all time... really your favorite



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

What movie have you watched all the way through more times than any other?

For me, it's hands-down #1 - _Dr. Strangelove_.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I have about a hundred favorites.

If I really had to choose just one... _Return of the King_. (Hey, I'm a fantasy author.)

But the other 99 are pretty good, too.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

comedy- Scott Pilgrim Vs the World
Fantasy- Pan's labrynth


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

My Fair Lady.  I have probably watched it 50-100 times.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

crebel said:


> My Fair Lady. I have probably watched it 50-100 times.


Me too!! Sunday being the latest.
deb


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

drenee said:


> Me too!! Sunday being the latest.
> deb


LOL, I watched it last Sunday, too. I never get tired of it.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Shawshank Redemption, probably.

There are sorta bad movies that I must watch every time I come across them though, with Save The Last Dance heading the list.


----------



## judd.exley (Mar 31, 2011)

Watched all the way through the most? _Ghostbusters_. But we'd just recorded it on our brand-spanktankety-new VHS (!) and then promptly lost the only cable connection to our tiny sh*tpoke town.

So yeah, a Friday Night was either static, the local Farm Report, or Ghostbusters.

Favourite Movie of ALL TIME: _Princess Bride_

"You keep using that word... I do not think it means what you think it means."


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I think I'll go with "Young Frankenstein". (Close runners up would be "Airplane", "The Princess Bride", and "Zulu".)

Werewolf?
_There_ wolf!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> What movie have you watched all the way through more times than any other?
> 
> For me, it's hands-down #1 - _Dr. Strangelove_.


I don't know if it's the one I've watched the most, and I have a ton of "favorite" movies, but if you put a gun to my head and asked me to name my number 1, I think I'd agree with you and say Dr. Strangelove. I love Kubrick and that's his best.


----------



## Stephen Prosapio (Jul 13, 2010)

Not sure that it's my favorite movie of all time, but the one I've seen the most by FAR is Christmas Story. It's good for 4, 5, 8 viewings each Christmas season.

After that, it's probably Godfather/Godfather II.


----------



## judd.exley (Mar 31, 2011)

NoBull_Steve said:


> Not sure that it's my favorite movie of all time, but the one I've seen the most by FAR is Christmas Story. It's good for 4, 5, 8 viewings each Christmas season.


SAME. Course, it doesn't hurt that in the States TNT used to show it for 24 straight hours on Xmas eve and again another 5 times on Xmas.

Over here in Oz, you can't find that damn movie ANYWHERE unless you're shelling out $36 for it. Worth it, in the long run, for my kiddos and such, but still. Spendy.


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

Life of Brian - used to be able to quote pretty much the whole script word for word


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

TheRiddler said:


> Life of Brian - used to be able to quote pretty much the whole script word for word


I once worked with a guy who not only could quote pretty much all of the "Holy Grail" movie, but so could his girl friend.


----------



## gryeates (Feb 28, 2011)

For me, Murnau's Nosferatu or John Carpenter's The Thing, I think.


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

Secondhand Lions is my all time favorite, I think the DVD is almost done! It's a feel good movie, no blood and guts (sorry guys, but sometimes that's nice). Just a great movie.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

The movie I've watched the most times has to be The Rocky Horror Picture Show.  Oh, those Saturday nights in high school and the midnight showings...good times.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

NoBull_Steve said:


> Not sure that it's my favorite movie of all time, but the one I've seen the most by FAR is Christmas Story.


_Christmas Story_ is my second choice. It's a marvelous movie.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I read 99% non-fiction.  So my favorite movie is

The Insider.

My favorite fiction movie is

Ruby in Paradise.


Mary D.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

TheRiddler said:


> Life of Brian - used to be able to quote pretty much the whole script word for word


When I was choosing mine, it was between _Return of the King_ and_ Life of Brian_. Both are my favorites.


----------



## bnapier (Apr 26, 2010)

Such an extremely hard question

I'd narrow it down to

Contact
The Abyss
Donnie Darko

and in the end...I think Contact would probably win.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

"Love story"

Written by Eric S who was professor at my alma mater


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

bnapier said:


> Such an extremely hard question
> 
> I'd narrow it down to
> 
> ...


I love The Abyss, it's near the top. I think I have to go with Aliens though, but it really depends on my mood whatever day you ask this question. I have lots of favorites.


----------



## coffeetx (Feb 12, 2011)

Call me crazy but Legally Blonde is one of my favorite movies.  If I'm having a down day it always cheers me up!  Then of course there is the Wizard of Oz and Sound of Music which used to come on annually back in the day when people couldn't just rent movies at will.  I also love Franco Zeffirelli's Romeo and Juliet with Olivia Hussy as well as Zeffirelli's "Jesus of Nazareth" also with Olivia Hussy.  I always loved her as an actress!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

It would have to be "Jaws." (I love movies, so it's really hard to pick a favorite, but if we're looking at what I have watched most often, "Jaws" is it.) Running a close second, would be "Summer School," and "The Presidio," as well as "The Godfather."  

If we were counting mini-series, it would be WITHOUT A DOUBT, A&E's 1995 version of "Pride and Prejudice." It is spectacular!


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

The Blues Brothers.  But Ghostbusters is an incredibly close second.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I LOVE Dr. Strangelove!!!!!!  

Mine would have to be The Princess Bride, it's just classic and I've never met anyone who didn't like it.  Another close second is A Christmas Story, I watch it several times ever year (I've probably seen this one more than any other movie.)  There are also certain Disney movies I never get tired of like Beauty and the Beast and The Little Mermaid.

A movie that's been making me strangely happy lately is Baz Lurhmann's Romeo and Juliet (with Claire Danes), it's not great but it came out when I was in high school and all the music brings back so many memories.  I've been watching this a lot lately.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Its got it all....love, humor, airplanes....AND Holly Hunter !


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Daniel Arenson said:


> If I really had to choose just one... _Return of the King_. (Hey, I'm a fantasy author.)


What a coincidence, mine is _The Fellowship of the Ring_.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

NapCat said:


> Its got it all....love, humor, airplanes....AND Holly Hunter !


I haven't thought about this movie in a long time, but I remember how much of an impact it had on me when I saw it in the theater. I came away from there thinking that it contained a lesson for all to remember: tomorrow's not promised to any of us, so we'd better say what we need to say to our loved ones every chance we get. What a tearjerker!


----------



## judd.exley (Mar 31, 2011)

Ben White said:


> The Blues Brothers. But Ghostbusters is an incredibly close second.


OMG, how could I forget all those nights in High School watching Blues Brothers?

We even painted the front and back panels black on my mate's sh*tbox Dodge. Classic.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

The thread title and question posted are two different things!

As I said upthread, my favorite non-fiction (but not documentary) movie is The Insider.  Favorite fiction movie is Ruby In Paradise.

But what movie have I watched all the way through more than any other?  Neither of the above (so far).  In my "Steve McQueen days", I saw The Sand Pebbles 17 times in the theater.  I'd sometimes see it back to back.  I had some of the dialogue memorized.


----------



## Hayden Duvall (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Always (i'd really love to see more of Holly Hunter) - but the original Alien is definitely my favourite film.  A perfect movie.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> The thread title and question posted are two different things!
> 
> As I said upthread, my favorite non-fiction (but not documentary) movie is The Insider. Favorite fiction movie is Ruby In Paradise.
> 
> But what movie have I watched all the way through more than any other? Neither of the above (so far). In my "Steve McQueen days", I saw The Sand Pebbles 17 times in the theater. I'd sometimes see it back to back. I had some of the dialogue memorized.


I went to see 'The Sand Pebbles' in a theater back in the late 60's or early 70's, whenever it came out. My friends and I were engrossed in the movie (because we were in our "Steve McQueen days," too), when all of a sudden, the film melted from the center outward. I didn't get to see the whole movie for a long time, since we didn't have VCRs back then.


----------



## LDHesler (Mar 25, 2011)

I have to go with Tim Burton's "Big Fish" on this one. Edward Bloom is basically my own dad. 

On a side note, I'd also say that it's probably one of Burton's best films, period.

Besides the Pee Wee movie. But that's another story entirely.


----------



## deanfromaustralia (Mar 24, 2011)

The Mosquito Coast (Harrison Ford/Helen Mirren) is right up there for me. Possibly one of Ford's finest performances and he should've won best actor for it.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

The Usual Suspects was my favorite, and I've seen it many times, but I'm starting to rethink the vulgarity and violence of it.  I still think it's a very well made film, but it has just started to wear on me.

Not counting the Russian, I can probably quote a good half of The Hunt for Red October, so it might actually win for film I've watched the most.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

The Company Of Wolves, followed up by Franco Zeferelli's Romeo and Juliet.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Indy said:


> The Company Of Wolves, followed up by Franco Zeferelli's Romeo and Juliet.


Oh, my! I forgot Zeferelli's "Romeo and Juliet." I was a teenager when the movie came out, and I'll never forget it. (I love Shakespeare anyway.)


----------



## TheCollective (Apr 7, 2011)

There's 2 of us in theCollective so we can pick two right? Too bad, we're gonna anyway   Ghostbusters and The Goonies!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

My favorite movie of all time is this 1978 film called "The Duellists". I saw it as a child and something about that film has always stuck with me.










Dawn


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

some interesting choices, esp: 'ruby in paradise' and 'zulu.' there are good arguments for both.

mine: 'out of the past' with robert mitchum and kirk douglas.

runners up: 'diva' and 'the hit'


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Probably To Kill A Mockingbird.

Second would be Stagecoach.

just sayin.....


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

My Neighbor Totoro No, seriously. I have seen it at least a hundred times.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Blade Runner easily.  Greatest sci fi of all time.

Tied for second are 300, Master and Commander & The Princess Bride.


----------



## deanfromaustralia (Mar 24, 2011)

Cindy416 said:


> I haven't thought about this movie in a long time, but I remember how much of an impact it had on me when I saw it in the theater. I came away from there thinking that it contained a lesson for all to remember: tomorrow's not promised to any of us, so we'd better say what we need to say to our loved ones every chance we get. What a tearjerker!


I'd totally forgotten about this movie. i just worked out what I'm gonna watch on Saturday night now.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Princess Bride and Labyrinth are my two most favorites with Big Trouble in Little China and Nightmare Before Christmas coming in right behind them.  The others rotate in and out depending on my mood


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I'd have to say JAWS. It doesn't get better than Roy Scheider standing there with a cigarette in his mouth, saying, "We're gonna need a bigger boat."


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

The one I've seen the most would probably be Monty Python and the Holy Grail.  But I'd have to give Honorable Mention to It's A Wonderful Life, we used to watch that 3 or 4 times during the Christmas Season.

There's also Turner and Hooch and Meet Joe Black, although I've been told I'm about the only one who really liked Meet Joe Black...


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I'd have to say JAWS. It doesn't get better than Roy Scheider standing there with a cigarette in his mouth, saying, "We're gonna need a bigger boat."


I have to say "Pride and Prejudice" because I'm such a romantic sap (and because I love Jane Austen and Colin Firth). Once that's off the table, my next favorite HAS to be "Jaws." My daughters and I love it, and we make a habit of watching it whenever we run across it on tv, as well as whenever we feel the need to get our fill of sharks (only great white ones). The girls live 100 miles away from me now, but it's funny that occasionally we'll find that we all watched "Jaws" in different places together.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

That's really neat, Cindy.  It's so true. Any time I'm flipping and it comes on, I stop and say, "Oh, it's THAT scene, I have to watch this." ...and I get stuck all over again.

I think one of my favorites is when Brody is sitting at home after a bad day of losing a few people. Richard Dreyfuss comes over with a bottle of wine and Brody takes it from him and fills up an iced tea glass with it! hahaha
I'm going to go on record that that scene was not scripted. That was all Roy Scheider.


----------



## amandamay83 (Apr 11, 2011)

The movie I've seen the most is probably Breakfast at Tiffany's.  I love that movie.  Though I have to admit, if I'm watching the DVD, I've been known to skip through the sad middle, just to get to the happy ending.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

The Lover.  And I absolutely hate to admit it.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

The one I say is my favorite movie has changed over the years ... but there are 3 movies that seem to always stay in my top 10 favorites - and have been there since I was a kid ... *All About Eve*, *Young Frankenstein* and *Blade Runner* ....

.... from those, I'd have to say *Young Frankenstein* wins.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

The movie I've watched over and over and over is *Dirty Dancing*!! Back in the days of the VHS tapes, I would rewind the last 10 minutes and watch Patrick Swayze repeatedly.

With my daughter, it was Titanic. She watched that so many times she could say the words along with them.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

mamiller said:


> That's really neat, Cindy. It's so true. Any time I'm flipping and it comes on, I stop and say, "Oh, it's THAT scene, I have to watch this." ...and I get stuck all over again.
> 
> I think one of my favorites is when Brody is sitting at home after a bad day of losing a few people. Richard Dreyfuss comes over with a bottle of wine and Brody takes it from him and fills up an iced tea glass with it! hahaha
> I'm going to go on record that that scene was not scripted. That was all Roy Scheider.


That is a great scene. I loved it when Brody is sitting at the table and his little boy mirrors all of his movements. There are so many great lines and moments in the film!

I've been reading "Widow's Tale," and have bought the book "Rogue Wave," so it seems as if you have an interest in the ocean, as do I. "Widow's Tale" has really drawn me in, by the way. (Unfortunately, I live in the midwest and hardly ever get to see the ocean, so I have to get my thrills vicariously.)


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I'd have to say JAWS.


I have a big weakness for Jaws, too.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

For those of you who love "Jaws," have you read the book, "The Devil's Teeth," by Susan Casey (author of "The Wave")? "The Devil's Teeth" is about the great white sharks the return annually to the Farallon Islands, about 25 miles west of the Golden Gate Bridge. The title comes not from a reference to the teeth of the sharks, but rather to the craggy, extremely sharp rocks surrounding the Farallon Islands. It's quite interesting.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I've been reading "Widow's Tale," and have bought the book "Rogue Wave," so it seems as if you have an interest in the ocean, as do I. "Widow's Tale" has really drawn me in, by the way. (Unfortunately, I live in the midwest and hardly ever get to see the ocean, so I have to get my thrills vicariously.)


Thanks so much, Cindy.  I think Widow's Tale was so cold that I wrote Rogue Wave to warm up. 

I like all shark movies. Even the bad ones. I love "Deep Blue Sea".


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Fans of shark movies might like this book:



The book is Barracuda by Mike Monahan. I got it a couple of years ago and it was VERY good.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Thanks so much, Cindy.  I think Widow's Tale was so cold that I wrote Rogue Wave to warm up.
> 
> I like all shark movies. Even the bad ones. I love "Deep Blue Sea".


"Deep Blue Sea".....Loved it when Samuel L. Jackson got eaten by the ginormous shark.


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

Serenity. Didn't have to think about it for long. Certain I've watched it the most times. Hmmm, maybe not. Monsters Inc. is also a possible. This is tougher than I thought. still, I'm sure serenity is my favorite, so let's assume I also watched it more often.

The Duelist was mentioned above - thank's for the reminder; only watched it once but it's worth seeing again.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

What lap are you on, Songbird?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> Fans of shark movies might like this book:
> 
> 
> 
> The book is Barracuda by Mike Monahan. I got it a couple of years ago and it was VERY good.


I bought this a couple of years ago, too, and enjoyed it.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Chris Northern said:


> Serenity. Didn't have to think about it for long. Certain I've watched it the most times. Hmmm, maybe not. Monsters Inc. is also a possible. This is tougher than I thought. still, I'm sure serenity is my favorite, so let's assume I also watched it more often.
> 
> The Duelist was mentioned above - thank's for the reminder; only watched it once but it's worth seeing again.


No problem 
Dawn


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

mamiller said:


> What lap are you on, Songbird?




Still to cold outside to think about putting water in the ... tub. Maybe next week, if we don't get snow this weekend! Once it warms up I'll fill 'er up and do my nightly 10,000 laps. LOL!


----------



## gryeates (Feb 28, 2011)

The Whole Wide World with Vincent D'Onofrio and Rene Zellweger.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

kindlequeen said:


> There are also certain Disney movies I never get tired of like Beauty and the Beast and The Little Mermaid.
> 
> A movie that's been making me strangely happy lately is Baz Lurhmann's Romeo and Juliet (with Claire Danes), it's not great but it came out when I was in high school and all the music brings back so many memories. I've been watching this a lot lately.


Ohh i had a huge crush on Leonardo DiCaprio in his R&J/Titanic days. I was in high school too and i loved these films, particularly Titanic, that is one of my favourite films. I also love Disney films, my favourite is probably The Lion King, i also love The Little Mermaid ♥

I think one of my most favourite films ever is Mary Poppins with Titanic a good second


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

There are lots of movies that made a huge impression when i was a kid that naturally appeal to this day - Star Wars, Jaws, The Wizard of Oz.., etc.  But I want to give credit to movies that hit me that hard when I saw them first as an adult.  Because that seems like a pretty major feat.

If I'm channel surfing and stumble across "The Maltese Falcon," I can't look away until the credits roll.  It's so freaking good.  The dialogue, the acting, the story.  It so low budget that it basically plays like a stage play.  But that somehow only adds to how great everything else is.  I never understood the appeal of Bogart until I saw that film.  Now I get it.  He's a fantastic actor who brings incredible intelligence to his characters.  Kind of like Denzel Washington or Robert Downey today.  

The second one is "Lawrence of Arabia."  I saw it for the first time in the theater when the remastered version from Spielberg (and Lucas?) was released.  Whoa.  The first thing that hits you is the location shooting.  No special effects can be more visually compelling than this completely effect-free movie.  Especially on a big screen.  Just stunning.  The second thing is that they'll never make another film like this again.  This is the opposite of the short attention span, ultra-rapid cuts of big budget movies today.  The introduction of Omar Sharif's character lasts for ten minutes, with almost no dialogue, and it is completely unforgettable.  In fact, there are several stretches of 5-10 minutes in this movie with no dialogue at all.  But it all works.  Extremely well.


----------



## AnneKAlbert (Dec 7, 2010)

Puppet Masters based on Robert Heinlein's book.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> My favorite movie of all time is this 1978 film called "The Duellists". I saw it as a child and something about that film has always stuck with me.
> Dawn


Dawn, this is the weirdest thing - it's my husband's favorite movie as well, and practically no one else I know ever saw it! He always says every frame is like a beautiful painting.

My favorite film is *Apocalypse Now Redux  * - normally, I don't like overly violent films but this one is so dreamy, so removed from reality, I don't think there is any other film like that. That conversation of Kurtz with Willard, in the middle of the jungle, with all the nightmarish blood and death all around them: COLONEL KURTZ: "Where are you from Willard ?" WILLARD: "I'm from Ohio, sir." 
But most watched --- I'm afraid a bunch of gorgeous and silly mega-movies, like Lara Croft, Pirates of the Caribbean, The league of Extraordinary Gentlemen. I'm all for a bit of brainless fun at the end of the day


----------



## Crafty (Apr 14, 2011)

Seven Brides for Seven Brothers--it's old, but a classic.


----------

